# Ford Axle ?



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

what is Limited Slip Rear.... Whats the best axle to get in a Ford F-350 Diesel for plowing. 

3.73 Axle Ratio (SRW) 

3.73 Axle Ratio (DRW) 

4.10 Axle Ratio (SRW) $50.00 

3.73 Axle Ratio, Limited Slip Rear (SRW) $300.00 

4.10 Axle Ratio, Limited Slip Rear (SRW) $300.00 

4.10 Axle Ratio, Limited Slip Rear (DRW) $300.00 

4.30 Axle Ratio, Limited Slip Rear (SRW) $350.00 

4.30 Axle Ratio, Limited Slip Rear (DRW) $300.00


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

3.73's are fine. I have 3.54's and my truck barely sweats. You don't want to gear your new truck so low that your highway mileage suffers. Also, go with the limited slip. It isn't as good as an Aubern ls but way better than an open diff. With diesels, it isn't the hp it is the torque. In 2wd you will be able to break the wheels loose very easily with an open diff, especially if it is geared too low.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

depends which truck U get I have 4.10 they are great


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

4.10's are fine for a gasser that typically runs at higher rpm's. Unless you want your new diesel engine red lining at 70 mph, stay with a lower gear. Diesels make more torque and horsepower at lower rpm's than a gasser too. Unless you were pulling very heavy trailers and have tons of weight in the bed traveling down a road with a speed limit of 45mph, go with the 3.73LS 

DRW's are a waste of money on a plow truck.


----------

